# Throwin' down the gauntlet: Boss DS-1 (Noise Space Audio Evil Pumpkin Synth Fuzz mod)



## bifurcation (Mar 31, 2021)

@Chuck D. Bones?


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Apr 1, 2021)

Apparently the only original part is the enclosure.  No one's posting any schematics?  I'm surprised there's no vacuum tube sticking out of the side.

I do like the photocell.


----------



## bifurcation (Apr 2, 2021)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Apparently the only original part is the enclosure.


Oh, oops. >.>


----------

